# If your new @ plowing get a set



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

If you dont want to hammer your front suspension you got to buy a set of Timbrens. Being a newbie, I was worried that the weight of the plow would beat the piss out of my truck. It's a 1/2 ton with 2 leaf springs. Front end sagged about 3 inches went raised. Got myself a set of Timbrens and now it drops about a 1/2 inch. Also doesn't ride to bad. Worth the $150.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Even alot of the veterans use em.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

timbrens are great plows should not kill a 1/2 ton though


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plows are hard on ANY truck.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

89 & newer k5 blazers use a lightweight suspension so timbrens are a cost effective solution. On my 88's the front end went down approximately 1/2 inch when I put on my 7.5 western unimount pro . My neighbor has an 90 and his sags a lot more.I really like plowing with my k5.


----------

